# Swap Meet Find......



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Found these two guys at the swap meet today. Only paid 10 bones for them both 
The big guy is hard foam and the dude in the coffin is paper mache I think ? Here's a link to the hard foam skelly on ebay : Halloween Prop HUMAN SKELETON 72" Tall Bones Scary NEW - eBay (item 380178685980 end time Mar-16-10 19:47:08 PDT)


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Holy crap! You ONly Paid $10 bucks for that Skelly? Nice find.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Very nice find.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

nice find- and even better price!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool, good for you, that skelly is great and the other little guy is nice too.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great find Zilla. The one guy looks like the "Menards" foam skeletons that I've been seeking. Did the skelly come in it original box?? If so I'd love to get the SKU# or UPC# off of the box and any other information (like "made by...."). You can see my recent thread on these in "Wanted to buy". Any info would be helpful. Again that is a GREAT FIND and a spectacular deal.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What they said^ - great find and great price


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks  No original box, sorry. Check with the person on ebay who is selling them.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Halloween-Prop-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item58846a601c
They have 7 of them available, maybe you can get a price break ? You could also ask where they got them from. I can understand why you like these skellys, I've used them before and really like them !







































niblique71 said:


> Great find Zilla. The one guy looks like the "Menards" foam skeletons that I've been seeking. Did the skelly come in it original box?? If so I'd love to get the SKU# or UPC# off of the box and any other information (like "made by...."). You can see my recent thread on these in "Wanted to buy". Any info would be helpful. Again that is a GREAT FIND and a spectacular deal.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats a great deal those skeletons are selling for $123.28 with shipping on ebay bobzilla you did a great buy! You are so lucky! And that grim reaper is cool too!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice score!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Sweeeeeeet. 10 bucks for that skelly... you stole it. And just line that cheap cardboard coffin with some cloth and throw a few more details on the lil' fella and he's worth a lot more than the price himself. Hell, new probably costs $20 bucks as it is.

Nice score brudda!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks  $123.28 with shipping on ebay 



scarymovie said:


> Thats a great deal those skeletons are selling for $123.28 with shipping on ebay bobzilla you did a great buy! You are so lucky! And that grim reaper is cool too!


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

What a bargain! You did good.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Spectacular find for that price, Congrats


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

nice score!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

totally awesome and congrats. and i just love those pirates!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice find at a great price.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Billy Bones MIB for $5 bones


----------

